# Lost paddle - Clear Creek at Rigo



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

Found. I got it out of the sieve on the left below Rigo. I saw a dead hippie in there too but it was getting late so we left.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Girl or boy hippie? I might be interested.



Ture said:


> Found. I got it out of the sieve on the left below Rigo. I saw a dead hippie in there too but it was getting late so we left.


----------



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

KSC said:


> Girl or boy hippie? I might be interested.


Couldn't really tell. It is kind of deep. Long, flowing hair and a slender frame.


----------

